# Heater making popping noises



## Luffy (Aug 23, 2012)

Hi everybody!

My heater has been making popping noises (no it's not the thermostat kicking on and off) in a sporadic way. My fish seem to be their normal active selves, in fact my Danio Erythromicron would be breeding if the commotion didn't make my curious betta come in to break things up. The popping seemed to coincide with cold weather but that could just be happenstance. Is it normal for a heater to make popping noises or is that just the sound it makes before it self-destructs?

Thanks for the advice,

Luffy


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

I've never heard a heater "pop". Malfunctioning heaters cause more fish deaths than any other aquarium equipment. Throw it out and get a new one.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

I just lost some fish when the heater turned itself up to 100F.

I've heard heaters pop, but only when they are half in and out of the water. The top half in the air gets really hot and any water movement that splashes water on it gets super heated and makes a popping sound.

Alternatively if the glass around the heater has cracked and water is leaking inside then you can also get a popping sound.


----------



## Luffy (Aug 23, 2012)

Thank you sirs!

I will go get a new one today after class. Hopefully it doesn't do anything nasty in the meantime!


----------

